# Top 3 Dòng Nệm Dành Cho Em Bé



## TranTam (27/4/19)

Trẻ nhỏ có sức đề kháng rất yếu, hay bị dị ứng hoặc mẫn cảm với các chất liệu của vải, nệm. Để đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của bé, các mẹ phải tìm mua những dòng nệm đạt tiêu chuẩn an toàn cho da bé và sự phát triển xương trong quá trình ngủ mỗi đêm. Các chất liệu từ thiên nhiên đang là xu hướng mới trong lĩnh vực chăm sóc giấc ngủ và thân thiện với môi trường, bố mẹ nên tham khảo qua các dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên và các lợi ích mà nệm mang đến để hỗ trợ cho cơ thể của mỏng manh của bé luôn khỏe mạnh nhé. Sau đây là top 3 dòng nệm dành cho bé chính hãng, đạt chuẩn mà Thegioinem.com muốn chia sẻ đến các ông bố, bà mẹ.






*1. Nệm cao su em bé Liên Á Bambino*
Nệm em bé Bambino của Liên Á được sản xuất từ chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên 100%, không chứa tạp chất, an toàn cho da bé và không ảnh hưởng đến hệ hô hấp của bé bởi công nghệ kháng khuẩn và xử lý mùi cao su hiệu quả.

Vì các bé đang trong quá trình phát triển xương nên chất liệu cao su là vô cùng phù hợp, hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cơ thể của bé ở mọi tư thế nằm và có độ đàn hồi cao. Liên Á còn đảm bảo tính thoáng khí và hút ẩm tuyệt vời, các mẹ không lo bé bị hầm lưng hay ra nhiều mồ hôi trộm khi ngủ nữa nhé.






*2. Nệm cao su em bé Vạn Thành Tender Care*
Vạn Thành là một thương hiệu nệm 
uy tín và chất lượng luôn chú trọng quan tâm hàng đầu đến sức khỏe của người dùng từ khẩu chọn lọc nguyên liệu và sản xuất. Đặc biệt, đối với nệm dành cho bé, Vạn Thành sản xuất từ chất liệu cao su 100% thiên nhiên, được chọn lọc tỉ mỉ và xử nghiêm ngặt, loại bỏ tạo chất độc hại, mùi và vi khuẩn ra khỏi nệm.

Đặc tính của cao su là độ đàn hồi và dẻo dai tuyệt vời, nâng niu từng cử động của bé, giúp bé có được giấc ngủ ngon và dễ chịu, hỗ trợ tối đa sự phát triển xương ở tuổi nhỏ.






*3. Nệm cao su Kim Cương em bé*
Điểm thu hút của nệm cao su Kim Cương em bé nằm ở chất liệu bên trong và cả lớp vải bên ngoài. Nhẹ nhàng nâng niu cơ thể bé bỏng của bé với sự đàn hồi và êm ái từ cao su thiên nhiên, công nghệ kháng khuẩn, khử mùi của Kim Cương hoàn toàn đạt chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế, an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé.






Bên ngoài là lớp áo cotton siêu thoáng mát, mềm mại và dễ dàng giặt sấy, chống bụi và vi khuẩn hiệu quả, mang lại giấc ngủ êm đềm và nhẹ dịu cho bé. Trên nền vải là những hình họa tiết vui tươi, ngộ nghĩnh vô cùng thu hút giác quan của bé.

*Nệm *
Có trọng lượng nhẹ ,dễ dàng xếp gọn, phù hợp cho bé dùng ở nhà và cả đi học ở trường.






Nệm cao su em bé Kim Cương có nhiều màu sắc và họa tiết xinh xắn dành riêng cho bé trai và bé gái - Thegioinem.com






Top 3 Dòng Nệm Dành Cho Bé - Thegioinem.com

Hãy đến các cửa hàng của Thegioinem.com để xem được nhiều mẫu mã cũng như trải nghiệm sự êm ái của các dòng nệm dành riêng cho bé nhé.
Chúc các mẹ tìm được nệm ưng ý giúp bé có những giấc ngủ tuyệt vời nhất!

*









*


----------

